# Drenalin, Bow Madness XS, or Vendetta



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!   It is best to buy the bow that fits you best


----------



## Mattyv97

*yep*



buckchaser86 said:


> Welcome to AT!!   It is best to buy the bow that fits you best


took the words out of my mouth!!! 

if i would have to choose between those two though it would have to be a Z7


----------



## rycountryboy

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* digger35pa. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## x19xpress

*New owner of a Pse Vendetta XS*

As stated in previous posts buy what fits you. I'm 53 years old have been shooting all makes and models since the Bear Polar Bear. What I have learned is do you're research and go shoot what u are interested in, don't be hung up on a brand name. i shot Darton for years, switched to hoyt then to Mathews, then switched to PSE with a early X-force @ 63 lbs and loved it. its not for everybody due to it's draw cycle, but the Vendetta cured that. It's very smooth, fast and quiet. I'm able to pull a full 70 lbs as with the xforce only about 63lbs.The price factor is a plus with the Vendetta 500 to 600 bucks vs 700 to 900 with the other brands. Sorry for the long winded note. Have fun and good luck with what ever purchase u decide on..


----------

